# OT - Gorgeous. I think I found my next car...



## GrantWC (Oct 27, 2009)

http://jalopnik.com/5395325/panamer...-an-aston-martin-rapide-high+res-mega+gallery

Make sure you scroll down in the link to see the interior and exterior galleries.

For they few members who were debating on a panamera, aston just made the panamera look even uglier.


----------



## bembo19 (Sep 21, 2008)

good choice ! even with the global down turn i reckon you'll see loads of these on the roads ! stunning vehicle !


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

can you see a STITCHED CUP HOLDER!!!!!


----------



## DLF750 (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty damn sharp. I have driven the Panamera and loved it. But I'd rather have the Aston. Everyone will be buying the Panamera because it's in the same ball park as the S550, which every damn grandfather in my area drives.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

DLF750 said:


> Pretty damn sharp. I have driven the Panamera and loved it. But I'd rather have the Aston. Everyone will be buying the Panamera because it's in the same ball park as the S550, which every damn grandfather in my area drives.


what makes the Panamera in the same ballpark as S550? the fact that it's popular or....


----------



## GrantWC (Oct 27, 2009)

I think he's speaking in terms of price... the base msrp on the s550 and Panamera S are within $2,000 of each other. The Aston costs a *bit* more.


----------



## OnlySkills (Mar 25, 2009)

GrantWC said:


> I think he's speaking in terms of price... the base msrp on the s550 and Panamera S are within $2,000 of each other. The Aston costs a **bit** more.


*cough* *cough* **$200k** *cough*


----------



## UltZeven (Apr 29, 2009)

OnlySkills said:


> *cough* *cough* **$200k** *cough*


Feeling sick Onlyskills? Might want to go get the h1n1 vac.

Before you start :bawling:, you need to know I'm only joking:bigpimp:.

I've noticed you're a little sensitive:thumbup:.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

OnlySkills said:


> *cough* *cough* **$200k** *cough*


whoaaaaa....double the price of Panamera? I think I'll pass. Looks like Panamera is *still* going to be my next car....depending on how 8 series comes out


----------



## kontir (May 14, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> whoaaaaa....double the price of Panamera? I think I'll pass. Looks like Panamera is *still* going to be my next car....depending on how 8 series comes out


8 series? Whos making that? Bmw cancelled that. Or so they said. But i belive they gonna make it.


----------



## GrantWC (Oct 27, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> whoaaaaa....double the price of Panamera? I think I'll pass. Looks like Panamera is *still* going to be my next car....depending on how 8 series comes out


Yes, its double the price of a Panamera base model, no options. If you were going to buy a Panamera Turbo (which i think would be the only way to go), throw most necessary options on it (comparable standard options on the aston), and you'll break $160-$170K. At that point, it makes sense to spend the extra 30 grand, just for the ugly factor alone.


----------



## OnlySkills (Mar 25, 2009)

UltZeven said:


> Feeling sick Onlyskills? Might want to go get the h1n1 vac.
> 
> Before you start :bawling:, you need to know I'm only joking:bigpimp:.
> 
> I've noticed you're a little sensitive:thumbup:.


??  I didn't quite catch that? How does stating the price make me sensitive?


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

OnlySkills said:


> ??  I didn't quite catch that? How does stating the price make me sensitive?


I think he's talking about your previous posting tendencies on this forum.

I'm just stating what I think he said, I didn't actually say it


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

kontir said:


> 8 series? Whos making that? Bmw cancelled that. Or so they said. But i belive they gonna make it.


Well by the time I get my next car will be in 2 years probably...maybe 2 and a half or so....if they cancelled 8 series for this year then I'm guessing they should have went back to the idea within the next 2 years...but I heard it's going to be the new flagship, more expensive than 7 series?


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

GrantWC said:


> Yes, its double the price of a Panamera base model, no options. If you were going to buy a Panamera Turbo (which i think would be the only way to go), throw most necessary options on it (comparable standard options on the aston), and you'll break $160-$170K. At that point, it makes sense to spend the extra 30 grand, just for the ugly factor alone.


Well considering my dad has an Aston Martin, I know how they work. He had to pay 10 grand to go on waiting list for 11 months and they kept calling him in every couple months to choose all the options on his car. Tailor made specifically for every driver...every single detail...the stitching on the seats, the color of the roof, carpet, seats, brake calipers, everything. They hand make every Aston and put on the door sills the fact that it's hand made with your name on it.

It's truly a unique car for every different owner that has it. I don't know if Porsche does it that way but that's why I like English cars. Bentley and Rolls do it like that too.

To have an Aston Martin makes a statement about you and your car. So yes, if you can build a comparable Porsche that comes a few grand cheaper than the Aston, go for the Aston.


----------



## UltZeven (Apr 29, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> I think he's talking about your previous posting tendencies on this forum.
> 
> I'm just stating what I think he said, I didn't actually say it


:thumbup: Nailed it on the head. :bigpimp:


----------



## Boing745 (Jun 27, 2009)

UltZeven said:


> :thumbup: Nailed it on the head. :bigpimp:


U got to be kidding, he really thought you were talking about the price?:tsk:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the problem i have is that i *always* think am's look great when they're brand new, but have you ever looked at one 2-3 years old? they look like cr*p (at least to me). i just don't think they age very well. call me crazy (and this is coming from a guy that drives a 7 year old BMW and thinks it's still very current).


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

hts said:


> the problem i have is that i *always* think am's look great when they're brand new, but have you ever looked at one 2-3 years old? they look like cr*p (at least to me). i just don't think they age very well. call me crazy (and this is coming from a guy that drives a 7 year old BMW and thinks it's still very current).


That's because the E39 is timeless. :thumbup:
...and I've owned newer stuff too.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It's a really beautiful car, however, for that kind of cheese I'd rather buy an '06 Phantom for $50k less or for about $70k less an '07 Azure.


----------



## UltZeven (Apr 29, 2009)

Boing745 said:


> U got to be kidding, he really thought you were talking about the price?:tsk:


Yeah :rofl:.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I would sure be pissed when my coffee sloshed on that hand stitched cup holder...thats just silly


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> I would sure be pissed when my coffee sloshed on that hand stitched cup holder...thats just silly


Aston Martin knows that when that happens, the typical owner will ditch the car by the side of the road, and immediately go order another one. Good for business


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

A Panamera turbo won't run you a 170k. Aside from a rear end that makes all of Bangles creations look timeless, the Panamera Turbo is pretty stellar. The numbers with the turbo and PDK are astounding. From that article the P-car will hit 60 mph alomst 1.5 seconds sooner.... that is impressive.
-Getz


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I think they're both very, very ugly... then again what do I know? I drive an e30... :rofl:


----------

